# Cardboard Nucs



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I have used the cardboard Nucs from Mann Lake
and they are great in every aspect except....

They offer way too many hiding spots for SHB.

Are there any advances or other brands anyone has
used that doesn't have this issue??

Thanks


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

I bought some simple five frame wood nucs for $12. They consist of a five frame deep with a board for bottom, hole for entrance and migratory top. Since the same can be done $10 five frame deeps and a plank, I can't justify the price of flimsy cardboard that won't be around next year.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I get that....... and agree for my personal long
term use.

But for selling Nucs the cardboard's are the way to
go.

Just asking if there are any different designs that
the Mann Lake ones.

By the way the Mann Lake ones stood up to over
20" of Texas rain last year very well.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

throrope said:


> I can't justify the price of flimsy cardboard that won't be around next year.


i've taken orders for 200 nucs this year. Most will pick up on the same weekend in early May. The cardboard nuc boxes will allow me and the crew to transfer nucs before customers show up. Can you imaging everyone showing up to have us transfer into their boxes. Think 3 ring circus. Nope, the boxes won't be around here next year. The customers will own them. I figure the waxed variety at $5.75 is cheaper than my time.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

The card board nuc boxes from ML does not have enough air flow to suit me (but I am no Xpert) I bought a nuc once that had one of the MDA spliter boxes it had a lot better venting. I just tried to get one of the new plastic cardboard nuc boxes that Dadant has it their catalogue but the Mi store dosent have them yet but they would bee a little (lot) salty for you guys that are selling nucs in them starting @ 12 bux and $8.50 ea per 100


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Jester Bee Company uses a plastic nuc made out of the corrugated plastic sign material. Dadant is now selling them as "Jester Nucs" in the new 2010 catalog. I like the design and the plastic will be reusable for years vs the cardboard which usually is done 1st year.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Michael Palmer said:


> I figure the waxed variety at $5.75 is cheaper than my time.


Without a doubt!! They are fantastic. These Mann Lake
ones are waxed and stand up really well. And the ventilation
wasn't a problem at all down in Texas last spring even with
90 degree heat.

But.............. the SHB love them way too much. Way
too many hiding spots.

Also the frame rests are a bit too wide for me.

I won't give them up, but was hoping there was one
that had fewer gaps and crannies the SHB hide in.

Messing with box exchanges even when your only dealing
with 100 nucs is a pain.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Sundance said:


> Without a doubt!! They are fantastic.
> But.............. the SHB love them way too much. Way
> too many hiding spots.


SHB are few and far between up here.


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Cardboard Nucs - check this out!*

You gotta check this out.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?p=514890&posted=1#post514890

http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/a...4/Nuc plans/

Combine D Coates's idea with a pneumatic brad stapler and I can't imagine his plywood nucs will take longer than cardboard and at less than half the cost, after the first hundred nucs the saw, brad nailer and compressor will be paid off.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: Cardboard Nucs - check this out!*



throrope said:


> Combine D Coates's idea with a pneumatic brad stapler and I can't imagine his plywood nucs will take longer than cardboard and at less than half the cost, after the first hundred nucs the saw, brad nailer and compressor will be paid off.


For absolute certain they would take a lot longer
than cardboard. I can put a cardboard Nuc together
in less than 30 seconds. You can't even cut the pieces
for the top of a plywood one in that.

Cheaper than $3.75?? Maybe.... but I doubt it. Not
even close if you factor labor in.

Cardboard shines with transporting un-assembled.


----------



## elkridge (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't have much experience in selling nuc's, but to those of you who, do you figure in the price of cardboard or wooden nuc's into your overall sale? Frames to? Do these incorporate into the complete nuc price or do you ask for a frame exchange? Just curious, thanks.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

elkridge said:


> I don't have much experience in selling nuc's, but to those of you who, do you figure in the price of cardboard or wooden nuc's into your overall sale? Frames to? Do these incorporate into the complete nuc price or do you ask for a frame exchange? Just curious, thanks.


From now on the cardboard Nuc box is a given and
built into the Nuc price for me.

You can do frame exchange, but I won't be next year, 
unless it is new Pierco or Mann Lake.

It is just really nice to off load and you're done.

I've used others old wood boxes and never, ever,
again. Leak like crazy and harder to deal with. If
I used others boxes in the future I'd charge more
than with the cardboard Nuc.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sundance said:


> I have used the cardboard Nucs from Mann Lake
> and they are great in every aspect except....
> 
> They offer way too many hiding spots for SHB.
> ...


A friend of mine, in NY, got 100 5 frame nucs in the cardboard boxes and he didn't have any SHBs in them at all. And they came from FL. Do you really have a SHB problem in ND? Make strong nucs and you won't have SHB problems.


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

Sundance

where do you get them for $3.75?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

sqkcrk said:


> Do you really have a SHB problem in ND? Make strong nucs and you won't have SHB problems.


No SHB here in ND but in south Texas....... yes. Did
150 down there last year. 

Next year in Florida........ yes.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

throrope said:


> Sundance
> 
> where do you get them for $3.75?


Last I bought them they were that. Now they are
$3.95. Still a great buy for waxed white ones.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/infopage.asp?idPage=38


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sundance said:


> No SHB here in ND but in south Texas....... yes. Did
> 150 down there last year.
> 
> Next year in Florida........ yes.


Okay, but I don't really think that you are going to find it a problem. The guy that Mann Lake get theirs from is the guy in FL who designed the boxes and uses them to make nucs for sale.

Do you get alot of SHBs in your nucs in TX? Where do you sell your nucs? I get some SHB in my hives while they are in SC, but never see a problem w/ them when they are in NY. Wax moth are more of a problem. Someone should do something about them. Maybe if Mike Hood isn't too busy?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

sqkcrk said:


> Do you get alot of SHBs in your nucs in TX?


Yes.......... and the frame end areas of the Nucs have
large gaps (like 3/4") and they create more cracks and
crevasses.

I would rotate them from the cardboard to wood to keep
the SHB in check.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Why aren't you out slinging sand bags? Isn't it kinda wet there in ND?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

sqkcrk said:


> Why aren't you out slinging sand bags? Isn't it kinda wet there in ND?


Not bad here. Some water going over the dirt road
before I hit tar (5 miles of dirt). We're getting a cold
spell and that will ease it off.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Just an update.

I used these Mann Lake white cardboard Nucs for the
last time this last week. They were hold overs and I 
even had to buy another 20 to fill what I needed.

Word to the wise.......... Avoid these! The bees chew
out the ventilation holes and escape. Lots of leakers
on transport.

Also don't do the "3 high" stack. The bottom ones will
bow just enough to allow the bees to leak out the seams.

So unless you have stock in Duck Tape, spend the extra
$3 and try Jester boxes.


----------



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

When you go to ndekota from south do you bring all your honey back to sling?What numb of hives do you have to send to come out ahead?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Do folks buy the bizzarely-expensive stapler along with it? I haven't yet figured out how to make them stay without....


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEqEGoRWt2g  RDY-B


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

Hey guys, Sundance asked if there was a better cardboard nuc out there, and you are trying to tell him to use something else. He is using them for their simple and quick assembly and because they are cheap. He is selling nucs, boxed in them, and doesn't mind about how they hold up, as long as they hold up until they get to their final destination.

OK< I'm off my soap box. yall can blast me.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

Ben Brewcat said:


> Do folks buy the bizzarely-expensive stapler along with it? I haven't yet figured out how to make them stay without....



You can buy the stapler for less than $20 on ebay.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I've used Kevin Jester's plastic nuc boxes for the past two years. This year's were improved to include better ventilation and a better closure when you want to keep the bees in.

The only problem with the closure is the nice little slot that holds it open--it allows bees to leak out so a small piece of tape is required to keep them in once you shut the closure.

I also bought some nucs that came in the waxed cardboard. The seams leaked bees and duct tape is required. It's not that big of a deal, but still a hassle.

These cardboard nucs also had a 3" hole cut into the top (with a hole saw in an electric drill) then covered with 8-mesh screen. The provided superior ventilation and allowed a quart canning jar to be inverted for syrup feeding.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Brushy Mountain has a nice cardboard nuc that is a bit different in design than the ones mentioned in this thread. Just fyi...you may want to check it out. God bless...


----------



## greenbeek (Apr 19, 2010)

Fred Bee said:


> Brushy Mountain has a nice cardboard nuc that is a bit different in design than the ones mentioned in this thread. Just fyi...you may want to check it out. God bless...


I think that was the original intent of this thread; who among you have 'hands-on' experience with *other* cardboard nucs ... both positive and negative.

I personally have not bought any cardboard nucs yet, but I wonder about the nearly double price for a Jester compared to the Brushy Mountain version mentioned here by you, Fred Bee. Seems like you could buy twice as many of the BM-type and even if they DO fall apart after a season or two, you're still ahead of the game  

As a matter of fact, it was the 'sticker shock' of the Jester brand @ Dadant compared to the bargain-basement price of the Brushy Mountain brand that caused me to type 'cardboard nuc' into the search engine here! So if there's a Beek out there who's used both, a hands-on review would be greatly appreciated!! :scratch:

In the mean time, for myself (since I'm not _selling_ nucs yet), I like the plywood job suggested by Drew :applause:

Peace,
Joseph


----------

